# Going to start a 10 gallon freshwater tank.



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

What I really like molly's and platies. How many could I put in a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I wouldn't get very many, maybe 5-10 tops. It depends on what kind of filter you have. Also, do you have an air pump for the tank?


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

I just have a casual filter top fin 10. My water is very soft though. I really just like the sunset dwarf platies. I dont have an air pump but My filter puts bubbles in the tank.


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

Do you think that the small little green puffer fish would go ok in a community tank? The puffers only get 1 inch.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Discusgirl18 said:


> Do you think that the small little green puffer fish would go ok in a community tank? The puffers only get 1 inch.


Nope. Chances of nipping is there. A 10g however can support 3 DP's by themselves.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Puffers aren't suited to the community tank at all unfortunately.

I wouldn't put any mollies in there - they get too large.

I'd go for 3 DPs or 3-4 platties.


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

ok well thanks for everything.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

female bettas x6!


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

I had a 10gal tank with 3 mollies and they were fine. But i don't know what happened but all my mollies dies of swim bladder disease but none of my fish did! It was strange but i didn't ever check the levels but i think it was the heat fluctuation. they will do fine. don't worry.


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

Another thing I heard aslo is its good to kinda over crowd the tank but not a lot.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Discusgirl18 said:


> Another thing I heard aslo is its good to kinda over crowd the tank but not a lot.


What is the reasoning behind this? I have heard this only with some affrican cics and while I can't say for sure as I've never kept them, I think it's to do with agression levels.

With DPs overcrowding would actually lead to a worse agression problem. With any peeaceful community fish such as livebearers or tetras it will only cause a lack of swimming space and lead to bad water quality due to the bioload being exceeded.


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

Well I meant to say african cichlids because I also have a 55 gallon with all cichlids in it. I just wanted to know if its ok for other fish but it seems to not be.


----------

